# Biema Amps



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

OK, you have ruined me, I am now looking for seperate channel amplification for the theatre and have come across one of my suppliers that sell Biema Amplifiers. Are these amps any good Q Series Amps I am looking at the Q250 bridged into 750W per channel for 5.1 sound or Q150 bridged.

I can pick up the Q250 for about AU$490 a piece.

This is the first time I have looked at seperate amplification, always had AVR.

Any others suggested must be available in Australia though.

Now just need to find suitably rated speakers :wits-end:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Steve,

I expect you’re going to have some trouble finding any information on these amps. Since they are pro audio amps, I did a search at the Live Audio Board and got nothing. Only one thread came back from 2004, from a guy (interestingly) in Australia asking if anyone knew about them. There were no replies. If the LAB has nothing on them, don’t know where else you can look.

Generally I’m a little leery of live-sound pro amps for the main channels, as high fidelity isn’t their primary design consideration. That’s not to say that none of them are good; many audiophiles report good results with pro amps. I’d just be careful about the one you pick, especially if they are low-end or no-name brands. Be sure you have a generous return policy, and for sure conduct a careful A/B test with a hi-fi amp you’re comfortable with.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Bruce (Sep 14, 2006)

Steve Williamson said:


> OK, you have ruined me, I am now looking for seperate channel amplification . . .
> 
> This is the first time I have looked at seperate amplification, always had AVR.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking this is the core of the sound quality. I spent a long time seaching for speakers (more than a year) and when I found them, Dynaudio Contour (4 Ohm 84dB). I made sure I found amps that played to my speakers requirements, with>45 amps peak per channel. I was able to audition multiple amps at home at the same time. 

I never looked at pro amps, but I'd think the same procedure applies, get an in-home audition with your speakers and a guaranteed return if it's not what you like. I'd think at least 3 days for testing.


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

The problem is, the suppliers of the Biema's are wholesalers, not retailers, so auditioning can be a problem. Thanks for the advice on speakers Bruce, which contours did you end up buying?.

I found major losers thread about the behringer A500 amps, and I may just copy him as I can pick them up for less than AU$290 a piece from normal retailers :whistling: I could do my 7.2, the subs will be active not passive so I could use 7 amps. What power issues will we have running these, remember we are on 240 volts over here. The electrician is meeting with me tomorrow so I can ask him to put in whatever is necessary.

Would bi-wiring the speakers be benficial for amps like these? Sorry for so many stupid questions, the last time I saw gear like this was going around wiht my brother when I was 8 or 9 when he did the sound for the local bands.


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

for $290 au you could get one to play with, you dont like it, sell it on ebay.

remember on 240 (we are here in the uk too) for the same wattage we use half the current, so its possible your power supply will be fine.

biwireing is a waste if you ask me, just a good excuse to sell you double the amount of cable with its very high profit margins :bigsmile: 

you want to be carefull bridging the a500s if you have a 4 ohm load, if you dont mind fans you can get the same performance with the ep1500s with half the amount of amps (you would have to check the prices on these as you would need 4 of them).

the ep1500s give circa 400 watts into 4 ohms each channel (same as 1 bridged a500), and will even stretch to 750 into 2, considerably more powerfull than the a500, just they have fans which realy need swapping for quit ones (an easy task)

edd


----------



## Bruce (Sep 14, 2006)

Steve Williamson said:


> . . . . which contours did you end up buying?.
> . . . .


I ended up with Contour 2.8 towers for L&R mains, the Contour center, and Contour 1.1 for surrounds.

What speaks are you looking at ?


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Bruce said:


> What speaks are you looking at ?


Jamo D 6PTX with additonal 2 D 6LCR untis at the rear and one more sub. or Whatmough P32S with matching surrounds and Impulse Subs. I have to audition the Whatmough's yet though.


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Steve you may want to check out Crown Amps. I've worked with them before and was really happy with them, Crown 602 600Watts/Ch into 4ohms, 2ohms stable, I think about 840Watts into 2Ohm. They cost more than the Behringers but they are a great amp. If you need info on any pro audio amps give me the model numbers and the brand and I'll ask around.


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Over here, all the forums give Crown the thumbs down, they state that they are manufactureed in china and the quality is awful, but they said that about Biema and I thought they where made in USA :dontknow:


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

I have worked with a few big systems (8 + amps just for mains) and have never had a problem with the Crowns, they also have a 3 year warranty as well. Probably to hear how they sound go to a place like Brisbane Sound and ask to hear them. Also check out the SLA Amps, frequency range 10Hz to 40000Hz they work for me as well. It seems a lot of things are manufactured in China nowdays


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, I'll give them a shout to see if I can listen to the amps. Whereabouts are you in Aus?


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

my behringers have been fine, but ill admit the only reason i got them was they were half the price of the crowns and qscs, if crowns/qscs are more competivly priced in aus they are probably worth the extra, to me they just wernt worth double the cost.

the xls series are very popular on that american forum.

edd


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

edd, EP1500's available for $449, is it OK to run 3 amps @ 2 channels, 450W over 4 ohms and 1 amp @ 1 channel (not bridged) 450W 4 ohms and leave the other channel unused?

Both my subs will be active so I do not need another amp for them.


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

that should be no problem. i run 3 amps, 2 into 4 ohms, 1 into 8 ohms, although im using all six channels i cant imagine it would cause any issues not using one channel.

all you will need is a set of xlr adaptors/cables.

just be aware the ep1500s have very loud fans, i removed them and put in papst fans, although it was very simple im sure it invalidated my warrenty, but im sure this applies to most pro amps other than the a500s.

edd


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Steve Williamson said:


> edd, EP1500's available for $449, is it OK to run 3 amps @ 2 channels, 450W over 4 ohms and 1 amp @ 1 channel (not bridged) 450W 4 ohms and leave the other channel unused?
> 
> Both my subs will be active so I do not need another amp for them.


Yep that should be fine - I'm doing that with my Ramsa Amp. I'm in Brisbane. And the SLA amps have 1 small fan to keep it cool although you really can't hear it becase most of the heat removal is done by the heatsinks on the side of the amp.


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Finally settled on 3 EP1500 ams (birthday present early), I was looking at Pre/Pro's and have found them lacking in quite a few features, namely HDMI switching without paying a fortune for one.

Which AV Receiver with pre outs would match the behringers? Presuming I stay on course with the Jamo D6's for speakers.


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

unless you absolutely need hdmi, id avoid it completely for now, external switchers can be had in the mean time.

any processor/avr will be fine, id recomend something with at least 5.1 analogue inputs so you can use hd-dvd/blu ray/dvd-audio/sacd untill you can get something with hdmi 1.3.

perhaps a used lexicon/rotel pre/processor would do. i use a giant denon avr for the simple reason it has a load of inputs, doesnt sound much different to my previous super duper ead ovation processor.

edd


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Thanks edd, however, I hate changing source on the projector as well as he AVR, the media PC will be DVI to HDMI and the xbox and other components will be component. Also need 7.1 pre outs.

The room is soundproofed with the lefarge soundcheck system so it should sound a little on the dead side, I was hoping the bright sound of the amps and a suitable receiver should balance things out.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

A friend of mine is in a similar boat. He's been looking at some pricey pre-amps to handle his HDMI switching.

I'll give you the same advice I gave him -- get the cheapest Denon or Yamaha unit that has the HDMI switching. I think you can get the Denon 2807 to handle the switching and use it as a pre-amp. Those can be had for relatively little $$ and should do you just fine.

JCD


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Thats what I was thinking, I like the Denon units anyway, will have to find them locally. Cheers


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

sounds like a good idea, i liked the 3806 before i found the previos flagship a1se for £200 less.

edd


----------

